# Wiping phone



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Whats up guys? Im getting a note 3 pretty soon and will be selling my note 2. Ive never sold a phone before so I need to know how to completely wipe it. Ive bought things online and have passwords saved in the browser and what not so I really dont want to take any chances of someone getting my card numbers and such. Is it just a simple factory reset? Obviously I want every remnant of me gone. Like I said mainly I dont want my card numbers or passwords that may be deep in the system somewhere getting exposed. Thanks for any help.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought a galaxy nexus on eBay and as soon as I put astro manager (file manager) on it I was into his email and more than 2gb's of free music. Of course I wiped it for him and paid him for the music but you have to be careful and wipe each file on your sd card. Use a file manager

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it. Like I said the only thing I'm really concerned with is my cats number from things I bought online

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Whats up guys? Im getting a note 3 pretty soon and will be selling my note 2. Ive never sold a phone before so I need to know how to completely wipe it. Ive bought things online and have passwords saved in the browser and what not so I really dont want to take any chances of someone getting my card numbers and such. Is it just a simple factory reset? Obviously I want every remnant of me gone. Like I said mainly I dont want my card numbers or passwords that may be deep in the system somewhere getting exposed. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I think the best way would be to move your files to the SD card, and doing a factory reset as well as formating internal storage. If you are rooted, it would be even better if you can go in to recovery, remove your SD, wipe EVERYTHING (data, system, internal storage), insert your SD and flash the rom from the SD card.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not rooted. Nor do I have an sd card so a standard factory reset from the settings menu should do it correct?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I'm not rooted. Nor do I have an sd card so a standard factory reset from the settings menu should do it correct?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

If the person buying your phone wants they can use a photo digger software and recover delete photos from your phone. Wiping your data in recovery is not a secure method. There is an app that will erase all internal free space and write it with zeros and ones multiple times. This still isnt 100% secure but it will block the average hacker

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pinellascodeworks.securewipe

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------

